# night hunting



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

i mentioned this in my baiting post. Figured id split the 2
does anyone hunt coyotes at nite....and if so a few pointers on how ya do it and what u use would be heplful
thanx


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wait for sunrise. oke: :rollin:

Night calling can be fun, if conditions are right. But even if conditions are right, I think a guy educates a lot more coyotes than he realizes.

If you have good, solid snow cover, a crystal clear night with a full moon, and the right terrain where you can see coyotes coming from a long ways off (rolling hills and flatter terrain with sparse cover are better than real rugged stuff and thicker cover) than it can be fun.


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Most of my coyote hunting is at night. Under full moon and snow on the ground. 4 days leading up to the full moon to 4 days after is best for illumination. Save this link to your favorites, http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/RS_OneDay.php It give you sun/moon rise/set for your city on any given day. Also tells how much visible disk is illuminated.

Use a good scope to gather the acailable light. I like to hunt on ice adjacent to good cover. Lets me see them coming.

Shoot straight, good luck
Adam


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Around the first of January was the latest full moon. We had some really good conditions about a week ago. I planned on doing some night hunting but was recovering from the flu at the time. I decided to sacrifice night hunting in exchange for sleep, and that way I got in a great day of daytime calling. I have had better luck daytime calling. Part of that is probably due to how often you can call. In ND you cannot use artificial lights. So you have limited nights that even work for calling. It is only legal from the end of November to around March, and you need the right snow cover, clarity of the sky, wind, freedom from other commitments, etc. You don't get many nights a week that work.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

i was thinkin more along the lines of a nite vision scope....anyone use or have one


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You still have to have the animal in the scope to see it with night vision. Greatly reduced field of view would greatly hinder your ability to pick up incomers. While your scanning one way, Mr. Wiley E slips in the other side, and could be in your wind and gone before you get around to scanning that way.

Just saying. The only two effective ways of night hunting, are with artificial light (where legal), or good snow cover and moonlight.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i used to do it. it's a fun novelty, but that's it. i did the full moon calling and the spotlighting on ranches both. bareback is correct. you will educate more coyotes. you are giving them a big advantage by hunting at night. ever watch a coyotes eyes fully dilate out before. he can see at night. they will spot you and work downwind quite often. then they retreat to shadowed cover and bark at you. it sucks to hear him at 200 yards, hiding in the only patch of cover and not be able to get the scope on him. i even sat on a dead moose that i stumbled onto once. i was attacked by an owl 3 times, but never saw a coyote. i got cold after an hour and left. the dogs probably knew i was there. the might have seen me or smelled me. it is however, very exciting to watch a coyote come in across a snowy clearing under the full moon.


----------

